# Customized Marx 666



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

One of my Marx locos fell off the edge of the world and broke one of the odd little ladders under the cab. So I used that incident as an opportunity to do a bit of customizing I'd been thinking about.
I cut off the other ladder and made filler pieces from styrene stock. I removed the air horn from the boiler, added some sand pipes on the right side (Marx had already molded in pipes on the left side), added another air tank under the walkway, and reworked the pilot. That big snowplow looking pilot of the 666 had to have something done to it! And to top it all off, a custom paint job.
Here's the results...

















Here's a before shot of the front of the loco for those of you who aren't familiar with the 666. You can also see the air horn just behind the stack.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Great re-hab! One of my favorite Marx steamers! Now, I just need one with the smoke unit!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Great re-hab! One of my favorite Marx steamers! Now, I just need one with the smoke unit!


Put one in.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking mods!

I LOVE your first outdoor pic ... quite the realistic setting / perspective!

TJ


----------



## jerlin (May 8, 2017)

Handyandy. I know it has been quite some time since you posted about your customized 666. I like what you have done, especially the pilot. Also, you describe an added air tank and added sand pipes on the right side, although the photos don't show these additions. If you have the information on how your did the customizing, I would be interested. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That's cool. Much better than the original actually!


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Real nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Good looking customization. :thumbsup:


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Great work Andy, and the result is a much better looking steamer! Kudos!


----------



## jerlin (May 8, 2017)

Handyandy, you posted photos of your customized Marx 666 in Sept. 2012. Do you still have copies of the photos? If so, could you please post them again. They can no longer be seen on your post. Thank you.


----------



## jerlin (May 8, 2017)

Handyandy, I have replied previously to your thread on the Customized Marx 666. I hope you are still receiving replies to your thread. I really like what you did with your 666. Unfortunately the photos are no longer available. If you get this and still have the photos, I would appreciate it if you could post them again. Thank you in advance.


----------

